# What espresso cups do you use?



## Chuckles (Sep 27, 2020)

I am wondering what you all use for espresso cups?

Demitasse are too small and cappuccino cups maybe a bit too large for the drink I make most often.

I purchased a couple of cortado glasses and like them so far but think I could do better.



https://www.amazon.com/Libbey-Duratuff-Cortado-Gibraltar-Rocks/dp/B00OCWMR9Y



So far the two I am leaning towards are the illy art series:









illy Art Collection Biennale 2019 Set of 4 Cappuccino Cups


Set of 4 Cappuccino Cups (6 oz. each)




www.illy.com





And intelligentsia black cat:









Black Cat Project Cappuccino Cup


You'll feel extra fancy drinking from this precise 5oz cappuccino cup. It allows for an ideal ratio between espresso and milk. Everything from the balance of the cup when held, the handle, and the smooth bowl-shaped interior base makes this espresso experience absolute perfection. Saucer included.




www.intelligentsia.com






What is the perfect cup for a double shot with a bit of extra water? I believe this is called a ‘long black’? About 4.5 to 6 ounces range. 

Any line of awesome espresso cups is welcome. My wife does a miel most often and ends up in the 8-10 ounce range.

Thank you KKF


----------



## Moooza (Sep 27, 2020)

I like to see my espresso so I prefer glass. The duralex come in many sizes


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Sep 27, 2020)

Le Creuset has cappuccino cups and saucers at 7 oz. 



https://www.lecreuset.com/cappuccino-cups-and-saucers-set-of-2/PG8000-05.html


----------



## Lars (Sep 27, 2020)

d'Ancap Torino


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 27, 2020)

These are some great options.

d’Ancap has a few great looking lines.

I like the Italian designs. The rest of my house prefers Le Creuset. We’ll see how this plays out. 

Anything else out there that I am missing?


----------



## podzap (Sep 27, 2020)

Well, obviously the Revol Crumpled Espresso cups .


----------



## Bear (Sep 27, 2020)

Notneutral They make the Black Cat you have above, I have the espresso and cappuccino in the Lino line. The bottoms are fully rounded for pouring milk.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 27, 2020)

I'd use a cappuccino glass.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 27, 2020)

I got Illy art cups many years ago. They look great and undoubtedly suit cafe culture in Italy but I found the grip on the handle uncomfortable. I prefer finger through handles. Here's a selection of some of the styles I have and use. My fav are the Saeco art cups (well made and pretty), the Intelligentsia (poorly made imo, but nice design otherwise) and the German made Walkurie front center. The Danesi are the worst with uncomfortable handle and weird cup shape (better for hot chocolate).


----------



## damiano (Sep 27, 2020)

podzap said:


> Well, obviously the Revol Crumpled Espresso cups .


I used to have these! They look great but they aren’t very durable. 

I use espresso cups from the coffee brand Izzo. They are small, thick and really nice. Like these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Izzo-Espresso-Cup/dp/B00LB4H7OG Perfect for a single espresso. 

Otherwise for a ‘carajillo’ (espresso with a dash of Baileys or grappa) I use these somewhat larger espresso cups by Alessi. AJM28/76 - PlateBowlCup Mocha Cup These are designed by Jasper Morrison, one of my favourite kitchen item designers (if that’s a thing). Durable and drinks well.


----------



## podzap (Sep 27, 2020)

Wahnamhong said:


> I used to have these! They look great but they aren’t very durable.



We've had the same set for 10 years and use them every single day. They're sturdy and made of porcelain. Never had a piece of Revol anything break and I own over 50 pieces of the stuff, from espresso cups to ramekins to snail plates to terrines.


----------



## damiano (Sep 27, 2020)

@podzap Mine got dinks after a while, but I did put mine in the dishwasher. Also not 100% sure they were from Revol, as I believe Revol’s quality to be equal to that of Pillivuyt, the latter of which I have dozens of items at home. Indeed including a terrine!  Still, the traditional espresso cups from Izzo are a joy to use. 

All this talk about espresso cups have just led to me buying a cappucino cup and saucer! By Passalacqua. 120 ml versus the 80ml of the Alessi.


----------



## podzap (Sep 27, 2020)

I do also have a 12 set of white bone china espresso cups and saucers, made in england. Normally using those when we have a large amount of guests.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 27, 2020)

I love the not neutral indigo cups.


----------



## Moooza (Sep 27, 2020)

Some more great options: 








Sarah Kaye


ceramics, art, creative, design, Seattle, new york, clay, potter, pottery, fun, handmade, beautiful, modern, slip-cast, cup, serving bowl, vase, sets




www.skayeceramics.com












Tableware| Melisa Dora Ceramics


Handthrown stoneware tableware made by Melisa in London.




www.melisadora.com












a love for ceramics. World Latte Art Championship official cups.


A love for ceramics. contemporary, modern, functional designs for chefs, baristas and artisans. also World Latte Art Championship's official cups. WLAC2015-2021, specialty coffee cups, artisanal chef, designer tableware, ships international over $200, gift ideas, instagram plates bowls coffee cups




www.loveramics.com


----------



## Boynutman (Sep 28, 2020)

Do you have the habit to pre-heat the cups prior to using them? If not, choose the lightest thinnest cups you can find. Heavy (thick walled) cups will cool down your espresso immediately, such a shame!


----------



## damiano (Sep 28, 2020)

Boynutman said:


> Do you have the habit to pre-heat the cups prior to using them? If not, choose the lightest thinnest cups you can find. Heavy (thick walled) cups will cool down your espresso immediately, such a shame!


My cups are on top of my espresso machine, there is a special place for them there keeping them somewhat warm. I do have thick walled cups, but really love it. For tea it’s the other way around, I like thin porcelain there.


----------



## MarcelNL (Sep 28, 2020)

I do not want my espresso cup pre heated, but I want thick walled cups simply to cool down the espresso to drinking temperature quickly and the size allows for sloshing around the last bit. The curvature and wider opening also allows me to stick my nose in, smell is 2/3rds or so of taste (which is why I always am puzzled that many people use coffee cups with a lid even when not travelling). 

My favorite cups are the Illy (IPA makes them if I'm right) in a size called 'demi-tasse' so a double ristretto makes a nice little puddle in them.


----------



## Anton (Sep 28, 2020)

I use glass because i like to see what's happening. I have a version of these and it won't burn your hand vs single wall glass



https://www.amazon.com/DeLonghi-Double-Walled-Espresso-Glasses/dp/B004MALMT2/ref=sr_1_4?crid=3UCQGM63H51QY&dchild=1&keywords=espresso+double+walled+glasses&qid=1601328538&s=home-garden&sprefix=espresso+double+%2Cgarden%2C210&sr=1-4


----------



## Anton (Sep 28, 2020)

for cups i use Heath ceramics


----------



## Marek07 (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm with @Anton - I prefer glass. The Bodum Pavina range are dual walled and come in a range of sizes. Down side... we lose a couple every year.

Happy to hear of more robust options.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Sep 29, 2020)

For home or work? At home I use these, SUS Gallery double walled titanium, but might be over the top for a restaurant


----------



## damiano (Sep 29, 2020)

If you like glass I can recommend Duralex Picardie. I have 2 of them, in relatively small sizes. See https://www.amazon.com/Duralex-Picardie-Tumbler-Clear-Glass-Marine/dp/B0017LR21Q


----------



## gregfisk (Sep 30, 2020)

We’ve been using these for years for our lattes. The one reason I like glass over ceramic is that it keeps my drink hot for much longer. The first version of these were much thicker than the ones you can buy today. The new cups chip much easier because the glass is much thinner now. Still nice glasses though.


----------



## camochili (Oct 3, 2020)

MarcelNL said:


> I do not want my espresso cup pre heated, but I want thick walled cups simply to cool down the espresso to drinking temperature quickly and the size allows for sloshing around the last bit. The curvature and wider opening also allows me to stick my nose in, smell is 2/3rds or so of taste (which is why I always am puzzled that many people use coffee cups with a lid even when not travelling).
> 
> My favorite cups are the Illy (IPA makes them if I'm right) in a size called 'demi-tasse' so a double ristretto makes a nice little puddle in them.



Yeah, agree with what you said.
We have higher, lower, thick and thin walled, straigt and curved... So i think i might be able to throw in my two pence.
The best cups in my pov are thick walled, curved and on the lower side. As you want to add sone water, you may look for the longer ones. 
In difference to what Marcel says, i like my cups pre heated. But that is a matter of preference.


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 3, 2020)

I am trying to find out if the not neutral cappuccino cups and latte cups can use the same saucers. I like the idea of different sized cups to match the drink but sorting saucers seems like it would annoy me almost immediately.


----------



## MarcelNL (Oct 3, 2020)

saucers, what for? 

heated cup or not is indeed a preference, I like my cups thick walled and at room temperature so the espresso is at drinking temp fast and stays there long. A wide cup helps sniffing the coffee while drinking.


----------



## Lars (Oct 3, 2020)

Chuckles said:


> I am trying to find out if the not neutral cappuccino cups and latte cups can use the same saucers. I like the idea of different sized cups to match the drink but sorting saucers seems like it would annoy me almost immediately.


I have 3 types of d'Ancap cups, and they have different saucers. All you need is more kitchen cabinets


----------



## gregfisk (Oct 3, 2020)

Because we have a commercial espresso machine it has a tray on the top which keeps our cups heated. The cups shown are what we use for other coffee drinks besides the latte cups that are glass. I personally like glass the best for keeping my drinks warm. They stay hot much longer than any ceramic cup I’ve tried.


----------



## damiano (Oct 4, 2020)

These are what i use. Typically I use the small espresso cup with saucer from Izzo the most. On the right is my Alessi espresso cup for espresso with a dash of booze. All the way on the left my new cup for capuccino from Passalacqua. Finally I have a few Duralex glass cups.


----------



## WPerry (Oct 5, 2020)

For lattes, I've got these from Fishs Eddy, back when I lived in NYC - they're about 7oz. The Brooklyn mugs hanging on the wall are for drip.


----------



## Marek07 (Oct 18, 2020)

As a few have mentioned, Duralex are very good glasses that come in a range of sizes and can survive most falls as well. 
I still like my double walled Bodum Pavina glasses despite their relative fragility. For those in Australia, David Jones is selling the 250ml glasses for $12.45 a pair. I've paid ~$12 *each* for years. Other sizes are also available at a similar discount.


----------



## tcmx3 (Nov 8, 2020)

gotta give a plusone to notNeutral. 

everything they make is brilliant, IMO, and it's the small details that separate them from others. and frankly pretty reasonably priced; people have no problem charging 40 dollars /piece for very "rustic" ceramics that arent actually good to drink out of and in comparison the notNeutral stuff is truly a bargain IMO.


----------



## rickbern (Nov 9, 2020)

Duralux. Got them in five graduated sizes


----------



## Chopper88 (Nov 11, 2020)

I got a bit lost in this at some point and think I have about 10 Illy art collection sets in espresso and cappuccino sizes.

All time favorites:


----------

